# editing time in photoshop changes correctly in PS but incorrectly everywhere else



## airtas (Nov 11, 2010)

I went on vacation and needed to adjust all my photos by 3 hours back, I ran a date adjust in PHOTOSHOP ELEMENTS and all the meta data looked correct.

When viewed in windows-properties or any other program the time shifted 3 hours up.......how is this possible if PS Elements is showing different meta data?


----------



## Garbz (Nov 13, 2010)

Which field? You sure photoshop and windows are looking at the same one? You sure it's ExIF data you're editing?

Date Created
Date Modified
Date Last Accessed
Date Taken
Date Aquired


----------



## airtas (Dec 10, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Which field? You sure photoshop and windows are looking at the same one? You sure it's ExIF data you're editing?
> 
> Date Created
> Date Modified
> ...




I have attached  a screen shot


----------



## airtas (Dec 23, 2010)

anyone have any insight?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 24, 2010)

Nope. No answer. Weird one that is.


----------



## airtas (Dec 29, 2010)

I think I figured it out, ADOBE uses XMP data not EXIF so it correctly altered the XMP but not the EXIF

does that seem correct?


----------

